# Looking for a new quiver



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Haven't seen many or any I can think of for that matter with 5 tubes. Most have three or four. I just run two arrows in the last tube and since I number them and put them in the same way every time. I always pull the last two in the same order every end. 

But as for getting a quiver that stops you from jabbing the person in front of you or needing to adjust it to step to the line. You need a field style quiver. I use an Easton one and also have an Angel. Love them both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Brown Hornet said:


> I use an Easton one and also have an Angel. Love them both.


Likewise, praise for the Easton field quiver. Great quiver, reasonably priced (pass on their belts however, snaps on mine pulled off after one week).
Just make sure you get the correct orientation. Right handed quiver is on shooter's right side, angled back - opposite for left handers.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I'm starting to consider this as well, and they are right, you want a field style quiver. My hip quiver is an Aurora Techno Shark, and I really like it. They also make a Proline Shark Field that is really nice too. It has a "Removable system to keep 6 competition arrows divided". You can find them at Lancaster's site.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I just run two arrows in the last tube and since I number them and put them in the same way every time. I always pull the last two in the same order every end.


I do the same thing, only I don't always number my arrows.

Tarantula has a field quiver that will work with the belt system I already have, so I decided to order one to try out. I appreciate all the input and will look into the Eastons if it doesn't work out for me.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Get ahold of Bubba Bateman at Bateman Quivers. He can custom build just about anything you want.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Bubba. He's made quivers for Brady Ellison, Jesse Broadwater and many more. American quality. It will outlast ANYTHING on the market he is also now doing laser etching for a truly customized look. Here is a pic of most of mine and my wife's. 

View attachment 1593086


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

While aimlessly wondering around lancasters web site I stumbled across this. Soposidly it has 6 arrow dividers.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aurora-proline-shark-field-quiver.html 

Cedrake


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

That looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Red01 said:


> While aimlessly wondering around lancasters web site I stumbled across this. Soposidly it has 6 arrow dividers.
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aurora-proline-shark-field-quiver.html
> 
> Cedrake


Spoon13 has one of the previous versions of this quiver. He seems to like it. It's not a bad one at all....


----------

